# b14 drive by video



## b14sentrafjs (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is just a quick clip of my GA16DE on my b14 when the video was shot i had a Bomz racing short ram intake and the Apex-i muffler. :cheers: i am working on getting the new vids with the headers and CAI. Let me know what you think

http://videos.streetfire.net/Player.aspx?fileid=63EC3434-5D60-4532-8808-3A58D3FE6D7B


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wrong section, moving to members rides


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

I like the sound of it. keep up the work


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

b14sentrafjs said:


> Here is just a quick clip of my GA16DE on my b14 when the video was shot i had a Bomz racing short ram intake and the Apex-i muffler. :cheers: i am working on getting the new vids with the headers and CAI. Let me know what you think
> 
> http://videos.streetfire.net/Player.aspx?fileid=63EC3434-5D60-4532-8808-3A58D3FE6D7B


Full throttle?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

stone said:


> Full throttle?



i hope not, cause that was AWFULLY slow


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i hope not, cause that was AWFULLY slow


  Might be faster than a car on jackstands... Remember the rules about members ride comments, if you don't have something constructive to say...........


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> Might be faster than a car on jackstands...



me = owned...

nah, my cars off jackstands now...but its always up cause more and more shit needs to be put in...every week new stuff goes in it. what a headache! haha



edit- sorry if what i said was stupid. but i know 1.6's are faster than that. thats all. i know he couldnt have been getting on it...thats what i meant


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> me = owned...
> 
> nah, my cars off jackstands now...but its always up cause more and more shit needs to be put in...every week new stuff goes in it. what a headache! haha
> 
> ...


Cool video I likes


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Thats nice and all... but I see cars do that every day at a red light. :asleep:


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

stone said:


> Full throttle?


Yes no one has yet to answer this ?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nismo GA16 said:


> Yes no one has yet to answer this ?


why does it matter?


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

*sounds good*

Just keep givin er, eh! Sounds nice, next time open it up ALL THE WAY... I'm stuck in an AUTO. Low revs for me...

I think he held back cuz the road looks like it ends right after the end of teh video...ripping into trees is only good on a board. In winter.


----------



## b14sentrafjs (Mar 7, 2005)

Soory guys... no that is not full throttle i will work on a vid that is... ya that road makes a very sharp corner jsut after the vid ends and i would like to keep the car a bit longer... thanks for all the comments :cheers:


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

b14sentrafjs said:


> Soory guys... no that is not full throttle i will work on a vid that is... ya that road makes a very sharp corner jsut after the vid ends and i would like to keep the car a bit longer... thanks for all the comments :cheers:


I look forward to the video. :thumbup:


----------

